# breaking in a nib



## rwyoung (Apr 26, 2009)

I made my Classic American (Parker) style pen a while back and evey once in a while I just sit and fill a page with text in an effort to break in the nib to my hand writing style. I think it is working. 

The down side is I keep seeing these creepy little kids at the end of my hallway... :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, Stephen King.  lol


----------



## kirkfranks (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL.  
I keep seeing a gray fox and a brown dog.


----------



## artistwood (Apr 26, 2009)

"Write On!!!"


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 26, 2009)

Redrum, Redrum!!  :search:


----------



## DurocShark (May 1, 2009)

When I see that, this is what I think of:




> All work and no play makes me a dull boy..
> All work and no play makes me a dull boy..
> All work and no play makes me a dull boy..
> ALL WORK AND NO PLAY MAKES ME A DULL BOY!!
> ...


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 1, 2009)

Dang, all I thought of was one word spelled backwards!!!!


----------



## ngeb528 (May 5, 2009)

Ok Don, time for your medication.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 15, 2009)

Don,
How do you type with that straight jacket on so tight?


----------

